
Be Careful What Your Bumper Sticker Says - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/bumper-sticker-speech/
======
codexon
This is highly unsurprising considering the law and the attitude of the public
(including HN). The first amendment has no bearing on "private" places, even
if a public figure such as the President is involved.

However disagreeable this may be, it seems that most people on HN would agree
with the ruling as evidenced by highly voted comments such as this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068959>

------
teeja
It's not a great result, but it was _private_ property - I was thrown out of a
friend's wedding at the Eagle's because my hair was too long! (collar length!)

Kind of pales next to people not being allowed to demonstrate unless they 1.
have a permit and/or 2. are willing to stand inside a fenced-off area. Or to
gather together on private property to attend a rave party (invaded by SWAT
team, in Utah).

Repent, Harlequin!' Said the Ticktockman

------
fnid2
What about the freedom to peacefully assemble? That's in the first amendment
as well.

If you want to see more of these rights violations, wait a couple weeks until
people start protesting a particular sporting event in america's neighbor to
the north. If you are carrying a sign in opposition to the rings, you'll be
arrested!

~~~
soldarnal
Nobody has the right to assemble on someone else's private property. Moreover,
even with public property, the right to peacefully assemble seems to be not
without restraint. For instance, the courts have upheld laws creating "buffer
zones" for abortion clinic protests. Likewise, a lot of cities require you to
get a permit for demonstration purposes.

~~~
fnid2
It was property rented by the government for the event and so it was therefore
temporarily public property and a public event.

------
joubert
Is this museum a wholly private institution?

It seems so, but the link at the bottom of their page to SCFD (which seems
like a state governmental body) confuses me. Does the museum get tax payer
dollars?

